# Any info would be great!



## MuzzyBear (Sep 24, 2005)

Man, Why is it nobody knows anything about this bow? :confused2:


----------



## bowfisher 51 (Jan 20, 2006)

I used to work in a Diecasting factory years ago...We cast the risers' to
Bear, Hoyt, Ben Pearson and PSE from Magnesium alloys... The Number
that you have could be date related "if" it is on the riser of the bow...or it
could be just a simple die code and therefore insignificant...I suppose that
could also be so on the limbs...Pretty much gotta see it to help ya...Wish I
could do more.....................


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*Metal handle bows*

Bowfisher 51. Do you know if you made a handle for the Ben Pearson Flame hunter/ It was the one with brown flocking on it. Groves had a bow with the same handle, but had black flocking. Since both companies had the same handle I assume a third party made the handle. W#hat was the name of your company?
Kelly


----------



## bowfisher 51 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry Kelly, couldn't get into my personal messages for some reason............
Tennessee Diecasting Div. of Hayes Albion Corp. The plant has been closed
about 5 years now....They did some finishing there at the plant but, I think
most of Ben Pearson stuff went directly to the assembly facility in Arkansas..
I ordered & received a Pearson Ambusher 60-70# directly from that plant..I
can't recall what city...This was early 80's....


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Grizzly 2 compound*

I know a lot of the old Bear bows both recurves and compounds.........is it Green limbs? I am going through my memory banks and I think it is coming back to me...........Tell me the color of the limbs and handle............toxolot


----------



## MuzzyBear (Sep 24, 2005)

they are black limbs with green lettering and the riser is green also.


----------



## MuzzyBear (Sep 24, 2005)

Here are some pics of it, this is not my bow I found the pic on Ebay but it is identical to what I have. Hope I posted the pic correctly. Muz


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*old Bear compound*

Th is a pre 1980s bear compound.........I would say around 77-79........Bears fiberglass compounds came in vogue around the early 80s.........I would check g for cracks and any delaminations in the limbs.........in good shape though.........I would hang it just like you have it and keep it away from sun, heat etc.........what is it worth? What someone will give you.........there is no value in old bows unless you find the right person...........Art(toxo)


----------



## MuzzyBear (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks a lot, i have went over this bow with a fined tooth comb. Couldnt find anything wrong with it. I bought it 3 years ago for $15 off of a friend. I have shot the bow many times and she shoots like a dream. I was thinking of turing it into a bowfishing rig, what do you think? Muz.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

The 77 & 78 Bear catalogs do not list it, I dont have a 79 but I doubt it has it either, Id say about 83.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

MuzzyBear said:


> I have a Bear Grizzly II compound, the only number on it is GC-220030. I have tried looking to find info on this bow but have found nothing. Any info you have, year, orig. cost, value, etc....I would appriciate it!. Thanks, Kyle.


Hey Kyle, You have what I beleive is a 1981 model. I bought a new one just like it that year from wally world for around $90.00. I know they continued to make em in 1982 and they changed the color to brown.
1982 Grizzly II Spec's
Let-Off 50%
47' ata
bowstring 39"
Magnesium handle cut 3/16" past center
draw length adjustable up or down 1"
mass weight 3lbs. 10.5 oz.
limbs have the vertical laminated limb design.

I hope this answers some of your questions about your bow....Moose


----------



## MuzzyBear (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks jmoose77! Muz


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Grizzly was the hunting model and Charger was the target model.


----------

